# Missing Drahthaar!



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

My black female Drahthaar Allie has been missing from my home in Tooele since about 8:30 this morning. She was last seen wearing an orange collar that has my phone number on it. I'm already in contact with local animal control, shelters, vets, etc. Please contact me if you see or hear anything.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Good news! I spent all day searching for fer and she just showed up at the house! She's covered in burrs and tired, but otherwise ok. Looks like she went on a solo pheasant hunt.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

jeff788 said:


> Good news! I spent all day searching for fer and she just showed up at the house! She's covered in burrs and tired, but otherwise ok. Looks like she went on a solo pheasant hunt.


Probably more like she went on a solo cat, ****, skunk, baby goat, or any other small furred animal hunt.


----------

